# Hip quivers



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Arrows - I like to have at least 8
Binos
Hex key set
Nocks
Depending on your nock system, something to remove broken nocks.
Pen
Sharpie (for signing 4X targets :tongue: )
I keep a Benadryl stick in mine for the very rare insect sting
Extra marks card if you use a marks card vs a sight tape
Snack bars
Water bottle
Rescue inhaler (essential for old men with breathing issues on hilly ranges - like me)


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks, are there any unwritten customs or rules I need to know...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Arrows: I carry 12. Matched up/group tested in groups of 4 arrows, and numbered accordingly.
Equipment:
--SPARE launcher blades that are matched out to the one currently on the bow. Also several spare bolts for installing launcher blades onto the holder (those can be easily lost WHEN you have to replace the blade).
--SPARE pre-cut d-loop ropes, burned and ready to go.
--Bow Square that is marked with the settings for arrow rest, d-loop opening length, et cetera.
-- Pliers that can be used to change and stretch a new d-loop to the proper opening length (critical!!)
-- Spare nocks and nock installation/rotation tool
-- Card with all the important bow settings information on it (laminated)
--BACKUP set of printed out sight settings, just in case something happens to my placard or sight tape.
--Cut Chart for CURRENT BOW setup (I seldom use a cut chart, but that is due to my experience level). I'll use it to "cross-check my gut feeling" if I'm stumped.
--Spare PEEP SIGHT
-- Length of bow string serving material just in case I have to tie in a new peep.
-- Peep sight installation tool. In all these years, I've used the thing once...but that one time saved my bacon in a tournament.
-- Spare rubber end for string stop.
--Allen wrench set to include the only wrench I use for adjusting bow poundage.
--Small piece of chamois cloth (6"X6") for WHEN it is raining and I need to chamois down the bow (and my face). A crying towel, once wet is worthless in the rain.
--6" stainless steel engineer's measure unit marked off in 64's"

All of this fits quite nicely into my FIST Pro1 Rover quiver pouch.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned the only rule is to "have fun." When you get to the range, just explain that you're new to the game and would appreciate being grouped with someone that's familiar with Field archery and don't mind explaining the game to you. And don't let all the "rules" burden you. The game is quite simple, once you've been around a course a couple of times, but it can be a bit overwhelming to a newbie keeping up with "do I shot top or bottom and left or right?" No matter how much we try to explain it here, it'll not make much sense until you actually get on the range. Have fun and be sure to report back here.



archeryshooter3 said:


> Thanks, are there any unwritten customs or rules I need to know...


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

It's a real shame FIST doesn't make quivers anymore, they really were the best in my mind and I'm glad I got one.

Grant


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

grantmac said:


> It's a real shame FIST doesn't make quivers anymore, they really were the best in my mind and I'm glad I got one.
> 
> Grant


Jim Murnak WILL make a quiver if you get ahold of him, but it could take him awhile to get it finished for you.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Arrow puller!

Some places have sticky targets, and I sometimes sink one into the lumber, so it's a big help.


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the quiver that I've got, custom made full leather by Neet. Just going from 3d where you can fit anything in your stool, to field where I want to travel light.


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

I bring my chair with everything I need and everything I hope I never need. This way I have no extra weight hanging on me when I'm on the line. No quiver, just 4 arrows in my pocket.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i too have now went to using the chair instead of a quiver ,glad i did sometimes we all have to wait to shoot, so now at least i can sit down and that dang quiver ain`t pinch`n me. lancaster sells the chair try one you won`t go back.Pete53


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

archeryshooter3 said:


> What are the essential items in your quiver or on your belt for a field shoot? I'm used to 3d where I can pack in a stool.....


Why can't you use your stool? No rules against it that I can find. I've carried one on occasion. Mostly to carry water/Gatorade and rain gear.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Honestly, my quiver has too much junk in it that I hardly every use.

However, here are the contents.

Lens cloth. 
Screw driver and extra batteries for my LP Light.
Zilla Tool (http://www.crkt.com/Zilla-Tool-Black-Handle-Bead-Blast-Finish) I prefer this to the classic leather man style.
Extra pin nocks.
Arrow Lube
An extra stabilizer weight or 3.
At least 2 ink pens, 1 Silver Sharpie, 1 Black Sharpie, and 1 Black Thin tip sharpie.
3 Different yardage mark cards. One in outside pockets, one in inside, both laminated, then one extra folded up in the top pocket.
A few assorted hex keys, I should really get a small folding set.

That is in the quiver itself, I also have a release pouch that has my release, the plastic hex key for a Specialty Archery peep and a nock turner, and release duh.

Next is an extra Maxpedition pouch on the belt that my range finder fits into perfectly, I also have my Hamskea level in it currently, mainly because it fit in the outer pocket, I'm sure I'm soon to be looking for it and forget it is there. 

I also have a Maxpedition Roly Poly Dump pouch that I sometimes use. When not, it is tucked up nice and neat, some times I put my binos in it, sometimes just water and/or a rain jacket.


----------

